# Judson story



## Digswithstick (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi ,been threatening to post this so here goes hope i don't get timed out.Most of you have probably heard story of how i got info but for those who have not ,gave Judson milk bottle to moms friend ,she gave it back said it was too valuable that i should keep it ,i gave it back assured her it was not that valuable and i had several .So she sent hand written note with Judson history, to  me that is priceless !Group pics ,will put story on reply so i don't get timed out .


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 24, 2009)

Judson Dairy          , Joseph B. Judson Sr.  married May Montgomery of Bully Hill in 1912 .Moved to Michigan but came back. Bought a farm by his in-laws on Bully Hill in 1916 .Started delivering milk by horse and wagon .Judson Dairy was located in Franklin Pa. on the corner of Third and Buffalo Street at the foot of Bully Hill .Was in business there from 1918 to 1960 .Judson Dairy delivered most of its own milk in Franklin,Oil City,Knox and Polk and places in between .The farms around Hannaville sold their milk to Judson Dairy .Grant Hefferman Jr. was one of the drivers that gathered milk from the Frank Deeter ,Glenn Dailey,and Grant Hefferman Sr. farms in Hannaville. Glass bottles were used and empties were collected with each delivery.In 1930 the plant was processing 6 tons of milk a day.Sold buttermilk for 35 cents a gallon.But when State regulated a bottom price ,went to 50 cents a gallon,hurt his business.Mr. Judson decided to buy another farm where he bought pigs to consume the buttermilk.(This is i believe farm in Canal Township) .When he couldn't get enough sugar for ice cream during World War 2 ,he turned to making chocolate milk .He delivered a whole truckload to Chicago Pneumatic Tool Co. everyday in Franklin .The Judson family also own a farm in Canal Township on Judson Road .The buildings were blown down in the 1985 tornado .In later years it was used as a summer home.This is one of the first bottles .Later years Judson was stamped on not molded .Thank You ------ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I copied this word for word as she wrote it all these places are local to me


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 24, 2009)

Center one Judson cottage cheese most recent find ,only one i have seen i don't have is gallon acl ,also most of my acl's have been ruined from soil contact .The one farm mentioned was great grandfathers ,still in operation .


----------



## Just Dig it (Apr 24, 2009)

Im pretty sure finding something local ..let alone with that much history ..is on the same level with me as plucking a doubloon from a sandy beach..great story ..Good Finds = )


----------

